

A Google programmer blew off a $500k job offer because he is already making $3M - jonny_eh
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-google-programmer-blew-off-a-500000-salary-at-startup--because-hes-already-making-3-million-every-year-2014-1

======
pushkargaikwad
BusinessInsider is garbage, I see similar posts on reddit too. The article has
absolutely zero info, is < 300 words, has a stock/irrelevant image, a quote
from an anonymous founder of an anonymous startup who approached an anonymous
Google employee. I mean honestly they are not even trying to make the post
informative.

------
chippy
I think the majority of Google programmers earn less than $100k let alone $3M

~~~
dekhn
I don't know the values, but there are a few things to consider.

A typical Google engineer has several sources of compensation: a base salary,
annual bonus, and stock.

The base salary is effectively a fixed value you know in advance. The annual
bonus depends on performance, but you get guidance and can estimate it. The
bonus is significant, but typically smaller than base salary.

However, the stock grants are wacky. You're granted stock which vests
according to a schedule. After several years, the vesting schedule starts to
grant more and more stock per unit time (you get new grants, old grants take a
while before they vest, etc).

Finally, Google's stock has been increasing since 2008 (there was a big drop
in early 2008). This makes stock grants lucrative in a way that scales very
differently from typical base income or bonuses.

